# Vixie's first show



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The win photo from Vixieboo's first show  It is a bittersweet photo. Vixie may be the first and last GSD I finish on my own


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow...she's awesome..looks great!!


----------



## TFleahman (Nov 14, 2012)

How beaaaautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya Vixie! 

First and last GSD you finish on your own...? that makes me sad.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Makes me sad, too. I love showing. It truly makes me happy.

My health issues are currently winning, however, and until I get more answers, I'm on borrowed time as far as dog exhibition is concerned. I'll continue to show as long as I can. 

We are looking forward to the futurities and national next year


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, fingers crossed that you can continue to show for a long time to come. I love love love dog shows too.

I have to have a handler - my knees are totally shot, and there is no way I can show a dog. I wish I could go to the National next year, but I think I'm going to have to wait until it's in St Louis. Hopefully I'll have someone to show!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww, well, she's beautiful and you look great, too


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

She looks stunning!!!! Congratulations on the win!!! 

And I'm sorry about your health  You are in my prayers!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats Jackie - best of luck with her show career


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats! She is beautiful! I can't wait to show mines 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

